# Renewing Driving Licence



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm sure this has been a topic before  My driving licence expires in July this year on my 70th birthday :!: I have received forms etc and thought I could do it on line. Our van is just over3.5tons, which on my existing licence I have C1 so I could drive. We have had arguments as there is nothing in the booklet about age 70 but I now agree that I need a D4 (which I can download), filled in by my doctor to renew this category. My passport is more than 5 years old so I need a new photo. Is there anything else I should be aware of? Thanks a lot
Wendy


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Good luck!

Out of interest, is C1 renewal automatic (with the relevant forms and photos) at 70?


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

The required forms include a medical - if you pass the medical then I think you do get automatic renewal for 3 years but have to redo the medical every 3 years.

Still a better deal than 'new' C1/C licence holders get - they have to do a medical every 5 years after 45, then from 65 every year.

I suspect that the UK motorhome market will over time firmly shift in favour of the sub- 3,500 kg category.


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

PaulW2 said:


> Still a better deal than 'new' C1/C licence holders get - they have to do a medical every 5 years after 45, then from 65 every year.


Interesting. Do you have any links?


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consu.../@motor/documents/digitalasset/dg_4020730.pdf

Hope this works - it's the D4 form. See page 3


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

I read that as if you first got your C1 at age 45 or more and not if you got your C1 on the 'new' system.


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

Yes, it is a bit ambiguous. However when i spoke to them I understood it the way I've explained it (would seem a bit odd otherwise, not?)


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Having read the paragraph in INF5D under Drivers of minibuses and medium-sized vehicles(form D46P only) If you want to renew your entitlement to drive: medium sized vehicles weighing between 3.5 and 7.5 tons . You must fill in an Application for a lorry or bus driving licence (D2) AND PROVIDE A mED'eXAM rEPORT(d4) FILLED IN BY YOUR DOCTOR. (sorry this is in caps hit the wrong key) Nothing about age just C1 is not renewable for anyone without a D4, not sure about the D2??? I am downloading the D4 form as I have managed to get a doctors appointment for riday. Its going to cost £45.
I've got to get 'the man' to take a photo of meself- and print it out the size given inthe above booklet.
Then we wait and see.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

That's an excellent price for a D4 medical. My local surgery charges about £100 and I have heard of people paying more. I use one of the 'mobile medical' doctors and they currently charge £52 inc. vat.

Harvey


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

PaulW2 said:


> Yes, it is a bit ambiguous. However when i spoke to them I understood it the way I've explained it (would seem a bit odd otherwise, not?)


Having spoken to someone with a 'new' C1 I can confirm that it does indeed expire at 45


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*C1 Sufficient*

Make sure you write to DVLA, letting them know clearly, that you only want a licence to drive a motorhome.
Not a 'bus, truck or other commercial vehicle.
They sent me a letter confirming that C1 is sufficient for those needs, and my van is PHGV as over 3.5 tons.
Do not try asking online or by phone. No one there who understands clear requirements !
Writing is only sure way of getting defined answer.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

70th Birthday on march 15, so had medical on Jan 14 as M/H 4 ton, and applyed for licence. Around march 12 had letter, I had to go on treadmill at hospital, done this 25 march, rang Dvla 3 May,
told Had invoice from hospital but no results of test, Rang hospital and told invoice and test results sent together april 8.
Rang Dvla on may5th, spoke to med department and they said
yes all O/K plus I will get my HG licence(which ran out in 1997) ?
which is valid for 1 year, he said its going in the post in the morning,
We Will See


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Had my medical at doctors today, he wrote on the form D4 that its for m
otorhome. In the booklet it clearly states the category is for vehicle from 3.5t to 7.5ton. my existing licence which coincidently expires on my 70th birthday (the old paper type) has covered me for C1. So it is not just age 70 is is anyone whose licence expires over 45 needs a D4.
Even the doctor admitted that the requiremnts were very intricate.
Now I have to find someone to sign my photo!!!
Wendy


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Following on from the above: on page 14 of the INF5D it states under 'Drivers of minibuses and medium-sized vehicles(form D46P only)
If you want to renew your your entitlement to drive:
- minibuses with up to 16 passenger seats etc etc
- minibuses on a voluntory basis etc 
-medium-sized vehicles weighing between 3.5 and 7.5 tonnes(including trailers.
You must fill in an 'Application for a lorry or bus driving licence(D2) and provide D4 filled in by your Doctor

In this same booklet on Page 5 it states if you want to renew your C1 'entitlement (3.5 to 7.5 ton vehicles)'you must complete form D2
This can be applied for online which I was just about to do when my internet went off, back on now (had these blips all day) so Iwill apply for the D2 form.

These is how I interprete this directive, anyone else done it or about to do it,
Wendy


----------



## LynneKen (Jan 19, 2008)

*Devastated*

After waiting for ten months for DVLA to make a decision they have revoked hubbies C1, no notice just fell on the mat, we were away in the M/H at the time so this meant that we were driving without a license and so without insurance for at least three days. Good system isn't it that allows this to happen, you would think that they would give some notice of expiry, even drunk drivers get until they go to court to make some sort of arrangements, so now we are left with a vehicle that we cant drive.

Just paid out for Tax, Insurance, full service, engine and habitation and MOT. and the tank is full of fuel --- sick or what.

Lynne


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Appeal Process*

I think you can appeal against the decision, if you think there are reasonable grounds to do so. 
It will very much depend on what grounds the licence has been rejected. 
There are varying degrees of various disablities that are open to interpretation and mistakes on the severity imposed.
Try a second opinion, either medical or DVLA personel.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Having set out the instructions in the booklet INF5D, I was able to download and printout my D4 form but a D2 has to applied for from the DVLA (this I have done online) but they state 8 to 10 days delivery!! Tried to phone this morning but all lines busy and advised to go online or to nearest DVLA office. Lynne, did your husband fill in a D2 and have a D4 medical? what age is he, not that has anything to do with it. It appears all licences last to age 70 unless there is some medical reason for them to revoke it. Why can't they at least give the option of downloading a form D2? If you only want to renew your car then you don't need a D4. WingPete, If I send a letter and then my D2 comes in the post whats to say they will not be able to tie the it in with my returned forms? I think I'll wait and see what comes through the post.
I could go to Bournemouth DVLA and pick one up myself,
Wendy,


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Devastated*



LynneKen said:


> After waiting for ten months for DVLA to make a decision they have revoked hubbies C1, no notice just fell on the mat, we were away in the M/H at the time so this meant that we were driving without a license and so without insurance for at least three days. Good system isn't it that allows this to happen, you would think that they would give some notice of expiry, even drunk drivers get until they go to court to make some sort of arrangements, so now we are left with a vehicle that we cant drive.
> 
> Just paid out for Tax, Insurance, full service, engine and habitation and MOT. and the tank is full of fuel --- sick or what.
> 
> Lynne


Lynne,
Send DVLA a bill via a debt collections agency and await the outcome. If nothing, issue small claims recovery of expenses just to be annoying.

Ray.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Got my licence today after waiting since Jan,they have issued a,
C and CE wich I haven't had since 1997, this only lasts a year so the wife said I can go out and get a job for a while to make use of it. I have in fact got A,B,BE,B1,C,CE,C1E,D1,D1E,fkinp,
at least I can drive the M/H another 3 years.


----------



## LynneKen (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks to Wingnut and Raynipper, we are intending to appeal a hubby has had the condition since the age of 14 and been driving LGV for more than 40 years, DVLA sent him for a field vision test which is what they have failed him on, we spoke to the optomotertrist who did the test and he was amazed that they had failed him , he printed out the DVLA criteria and went thro the test results and could find no problem area that hubby came in to and advised us to appeal, so at the minute we are just waiting on a very lax solicitor, we are just upset that we cant use our van or that we have to sell it, we had to release the equity on our house to buy it in the first place hoping to enjoy our retirement, anyway we will see what happens there is still hope.

I just wanted anyone in the position of waiting for a result from the DVLA to know that if you are on the road at the time of their judgement----- tough luck just hope that you dent have an accident or get stopped by the law.

Thanks again for your interest and that is a very tempting thought Raynipper----can you really fight city hall?.

Lynne


----------



## LynneKen (Jan 19, 2008)

Wingpete please accept my appologies for calling you wingnut --- must be a senior moment or just bad manners.

Sorry again   

Lynne


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

There appears to be a certain amount of confusion creeping in with regards to licencing groups and the application packs that are used. 
Application pack D4 covers the medical requirements of renewal of lorry and bus licences i.e groups C and D, whilst D2 is the application for the licence itself. Because you use pack D2 or D4 it does not mean you are getting a D2 or D4 licence, [if such things exist], but you are getting a renewal of a C1 entitlement if that is what you had origionally.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

When I return my photo card licence for renewal do I have to include the paper part as well?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> When I return my photo card licence for renewal do I have to include the paper part as well?


Apparently yes

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/NeedANewOrUpdatedLicence/DG_4022086


----------

